# Would you consider this cheating?



## Anuvia

A few years ago I went to a bachelor party. They had several strippers there and I got lap dances, squeezed some T&A, and sucked on one of the strippers breast. Did I cheat on my wife during that instance?


----------



## diwali123

Yes.


----------



## PBear

You should be asking your wife that question...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EntirelyDifferent

I feel like it depends on the boundaries you and your wife established prior to you going.
I wouldn't really consider any of that cheating if my partner was openly communicating it to me (except maybe the breast sucking), but I'm not your wife.


----------



## justdance4me

Everyone defines cheating differently. IMO it was a bachelor party and you were having fun, no intention of going home with the stripper etc so I don't see a problem with it. However, if your intention was to go in there, hook up with a chick then yes that would be cheating. But like I said everyone sees cheating differently.

If my husband did that, I would have brushed it off, especially if he told me about it. If he is trusting, then I would forgive and forget.


----------



## committed4ever

Boy these New Age kids ... Every thing goes.

Okay so I'm not that far remove from being a kid myself but if you married why can't you just stick to your wife? Or stay single?


----------



## unbelievable

If your wife were at Chippendale's, sucking on some part of a waiter's anatomy, would it be cool with you?


----------



## Convection

Would you have been comfortable doing that with said stripper in front of your wife? If not, then there you have it.

If the above is too obtuse, then my answer is "Yes, it's cheating."


----------



## ReformedHubby

I'm going to have to say that anything that involves touching with your hands and especially your mouth is cheating. Stay out of strip clubs. Speaking from experience nothing good can come from it.


----------



## ASummersDay

Yeah, you cheated bro.


----------



## diwali123

Convection said:


> Would you have been comfortable doing that with said stripper in front of your wife? If not, then there you have it.
> 
> If the above is too obtuse, then my answer is "Yes, it's cheating."


Would you be ok with another man doing those things to your wife?


----------



## barbados

When you start doing the lap dance thing, you're in the cheating zone


----------



## mablenc

You haven't told her right? There's your answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prodigal

Anuvia said:


> ... I got lap dances, squeezed some T&A, and sucked on one of the strippers breast. Did I cheat on my wife during that instance?


Wow. I don't care what you call it - cheating or something else - but you were sucking another woman's breast? 

Let me guess. You weren't sexually aroused when you had your mouth and tongue on a woman's breast. Yeah, right.

Your behavior was inappropriate. I'd be interested to learn your wife's response to this behavior.

Again, just wow ...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

ReformedHubby said:


> *I'm going to have to say that anything that involves touching with your hands and especially your mouth is cheating. * Stay out of strip clubs. Speaking from experience nothing good can come from it.


This is the boundary me & my husband hold.. He's never been to a bachelor "free for all" with a bunch of guys/ strippers present (I often feel many secrets never get told about those nights!)... ....but we've went to a higher class strip club together a few yrs ago - a # of times...where they encourage married couples to come through the door, they have what they call "AIR grinding"... no touching allowed, the wife/gf is allowed back with every dance -if she wants, plus a bouncer monitors all...

I was comfortable with that. He enjoyed 1 dance every time we went... I got to see the Chippendales with some Girlfriends, so it was his turn... He's always loved strip dancing - used to rent videos in his youth & has never experienced that...it was a little Mid Life fun & spicing for us. We did it together... It was a phase...it passed ...and no regrets. 

My husband would look upon the TOUCHING, sucking of her breasts as GOING TOO FAR/ yes the term "cheating" could be used here.... he would feel that was very very wrong, a boundary that was over the threshold of just enjoying a night out with the guys, some Erotic entertainment , even if for a visual thrill in the moment....but involved real "flesh to flesh" intimacy....


----------



## Anuvia

It was definitely inappropriate. I don't consider that cheating though.


----------



## ASummersDay

You're in denial then. It's cool though. There are plenty of other people there to keep you company. :thumbsup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Anuvia said:


> It was definitely inappropriate. I don't consider that cheating though.


Does your wife KNOW about that night and what went on? 

Irregardless of how you look upon it... How do you think she would feel ? And...would that matter to you ? 

Why the questions now to others... we are not your wife. 

Obviously Sexual intercourse would be WORSE if you want to do a comparison... lay it all out there... you held some restraint... but most wives would be LIVID.... cry betrayal....she will scream you lied to her, kept this secret, how could you ... Trust will be broken and need built back up again. 

I am all for coming clean personally.. I would want to know... I don't feel spouses should carry secrets...like none... if you are feeling this was "inappropriate" as you said here...this is a good thing... your conscience is bothering you. 

Are you going to bear your wrong doing -before her and ask for her forgiveness ? That is the question... or take this to your grave.


----------



## wife1981

Yes you cheated! I don't understand why some men/women think it is okay to act like this right before they get married.


----------



## r0r0bin

PBear said:


> You should be asking your wife that question...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hahahaha


----------



## mablenc

Anuvia said:


> It was definitely inappropriate. I don't consider that cheating though.


Ok then why are you asking us? Ask your wife and man up to the consequences. If you had told her right away you wouldn't be in this pickle.


----------



## Wiltshireman

wife1981 said:


> Yes you cheated! I don't understand why some men/women think it is okay to act like this right before they get married.


I do not know why anyone no matter what their gender or marital status would think that this was acceptable behavior. Personally I can understand some peoples want to watch strippers / porn but once you start touching another person that is SEX. 
Save sex of any form for your partner do not squander it on some random stranger.


----------



## Anuvia

mablenc said:


> Ok then why are you asking us? Ask your wife and man up to the consequences. If you had told her right away you wouldn't be in this pickle.


This was something that had happened about six years ago.
If I had told my wife she would've thought I was an idiot for telling her. I didn't tell her because my behavior was inappropriate, and there is also an unwritten code among men not to discuss the bachelor party once it's over. 

And no, I don't feel as if I cheated on her.

I was just curious to get other people's definition of cheating


----------



## pollywog

Yes it is cheating unless your wife is ok with such things.


----------



## Wazza

Anuvia said:


> This was something that had happened about six years ago.
> If I had told my wife she would've thought I was an idiot for telling her. I didn't tell her because my behavior was inappropriate, and there is also an unwritten code among men not to discuss the bachelor party once it's over.
> 
> And no, I don't feel as if I cheated on her.
> 
> I was just curious to get other people's definition of cheating


:lol:

You are joking, right?


----------



## Wiltshireman

BTW If people think that bachelor / stag parties can get out of control / encourage bad behavior they should go on a few Hen night.

Not long after I married I took a second job as a doorman in a nightclub and from what I saw the girls were as bad if not worse than the boys (some of the worst behaviors were the mothers / aunts of the brides).


----------



## Thundarr

Is this a serious question? Forget the word "cheat" and use betrayal instead.

Unless you and wife decided it's ok for you to suck another woman's breast then yes that was a betrayal. Sure you could have done worse.


----------



## weightlifter

Yes.

Touching= boundary

IMHO seeing a stripper. whatever. If my wife went with friends to chippendales. Whatever. NO VIP ROOM. NO 1 on 1 dances. Same for me btw. I know damn well Im not even on the same planet hotwise as the dancers. It bothers me none.
touching a stripper. cheat


----------



## Thor

I don't know anyone who would think it was not infidelity to sexually touch a person other than the spouse.

So we can parse words on whether cheating means PiV only, or does the word cheating have a broader definition. Does "inappropriate" mean the wife would be ok with it? Some women think looking at nude pictures is cheating. There's a whole big spectrum of belief systems out there.

In the end, it is between you, your conscience, and your wife to decide how big a transgression this was.


----------



## Anuvia

Thor said:


> I don't know anyone who would think it was not infidelity to sexually touch a person other than the spouse.
> 
> So we can parse words on whether cheating means PiV only, or does the word cheating have a broader definition. Does "inappropriate" mean the wife would be ok with it? Some women think looking at nude pictures is cheating. There's a whole big spectrum of belief systems out there.
> 
> *In the end, it is between you, your conscience, and your wife to decide how big a transgression this was.*


Excellent analysis. At the end of the day, I don't feel guilty/remorseful about it, and I definitely don't consider it cheating.

Excellent point about the nude pictures..I think some people water down the meaning of cheating due to their insecurities. I've even seen people on here say masturbation is cheating :scratchhead:


----------



## IsGirl3

YES! If I found out my H went to a bachelor party and was sucking on some woman's breast, I'd be devastated. I'd be in shock. I just wouldn't believe it. I'd be heartbroken.

I don't think I'd go so nuts over a lap dance though.


----------



## Rowan

Anuvia said:


> Excellent analysis. At the end of the day, I don't feel guilty/remorseful about it, and I definitely don't consider it cheating.
> 
> Excellent point about the nude pictures..I think some people water down the meaning of cheating due to their insecurities. I've even seen people on here say masturbation is cheating :scratchhead:


Would you be okay with another man sucking on your wife's breasts?

If the answer to that is "yes", then you really need to discuss that with your wife and make sure you're both on the same page. Make sure she's aware that both of you are allowed to engage in sexual touch, with hands and mouths, with other people without it causing issues in your marriage.

If the answer to that is "no", then you really need to discuss the disparity there with your wife and make sure you're both on the same page. Be clear that it's okay for you to do some things and not okay for her to do likewise. The question of whether or not this is "cheating" may then be answered for you - by the only person who's answer should really matter to you.


----------



## doubletrouble

In my world that would be grounds for divorce.


----------



## unbelievable

Unless someone has been bitten by a poisonous snake, I can't think of any innocent reason for my mouth to be on another woman's breast.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Is it okay for a stripper to suckle on your wife's breast?


----------



## Cosmos

Yes.


----------



## unbelievable

I would think what the OP's wife considers acceptable sexual contact from her husband is would be more relevant than what he believes it is.


----------



## Kobo

Anuvia said:


> A few years ago I went to a bachelor party. They had several strippers there and I got lap dances, squeezed some T&A, and sucked on one of the strippers breast. Did I cheat on my wife during that instance?


yes


----------



## ASummersDay

Anuvia, on this thread, you have done an excellent job of deflecting. I think the bottom line is this: if you had absolutely no question as to whether or not your actions were cheating, you wouldn't be asking a board full of strangers for their opinions.

I'm sure you will skim over my post and pay it no mind since I am one of those icky naysayers, but the bottom line is this: you touched a person besides your spouse sexually. You took it a step further and made oral contact. This goes far beyond "just looking." You did not have an agreement with your spouse prior to said action that it was within the boundaries of your marriage. Therefore, you cheated.

You can rationalize that she would find it "silly" for you to tell her, but the bottom line is that she has not had a chance to deem it silly, or any other adjective. That is 100% your own projection of what you BELIEVE she would think. You not telling her and justifying it with "oh she'd think I was silly" is your way to assuage the guilt and avoid the consequences of your choices. Period. 

If you were a decent person you would tell her what happened, allow her to assign her own judgment of it, and make her own decisions accordingly. End of story.

As an aside, I'm assuming you wouldn't mind if she went to a bachelorette party where a man rubbed his hard c0ck (which is definitely bigger than yours) all over her crotch, while she rubbed his chest and butt, and then she sucked on his balls a bit. If you wouldn't be absolutely comfortable with all of the above, then you're a hypocrite.


----------



## ASummersDay

I just happened to stumble across one of your replies on another thread about a man who got a happy ending massage. You wouldn't tell your wife if you did that either. That must be another thing she would consider "silly" and "wouldn't want to know about."

I'm guessing you wouldn't tell her if you used an escort either, right? After all, it's just a bit of sex with a stranger. That's not cheating. Nothing at all that your spouse has the right to know about.

If I were free to voice my true thoughts about you, I would most certainly get banned. So I'll suffice it to say that your moral compass obviously has only one direction, which is, "ME! ME! ME!" It's apparent that you have absolutely no respect for your wife or your marriage. I feel so sad for your wife.


----------



## ASummersDay

As a final thought, many, many women do not, and would never agree that "if you had no intention of dating or taking the stripper home, then you were not cheating." To me, sexual contact outside of the marriage is sexual contact outside of the marriage. Pretty black and white. Your intentions beyond immediate sexual gratification mean exactly nothing.

Bang a woman from a bar as a ONS even though you have no intention of leaving the marriage? Cheating. Get a blowjob in the parking lot from a woman you have no attraction to? Cheating. Let a woman grind all over your business, fondle her, and suck her breast? Oh yeah, that's cheating too.

The end.


----------



## Prodigal

Anuvia said:


> Did I cheat on my wife during that instance?


You asked the question and got the answers.

In post #16 you responded, "I don't consider that cheating though," and in #23, "And no, I don't feel as if I cheated on her."

So what's your point? Bored today and feel like debating an issue that is apparently a non-issue for you?


----------



## Goldmember357

Yes


----------



## Anuvia

MrsDavey said:


> I just happened to stumble across one of your replies on another thread about a man who got a happy ending massage. You wouldn't tell your wife if you did that either. That must be another thing she would consider "silly" and "wouldn't want to know about."
> 
> I'm guessing you wouldn't tell her if you used an escort either, right? After all, it's just a bit of sex with a stranger. That's not cheating. Nothing at all that your spouse has the right to know about.
> 
> If I were free to voice my true thoughts about you, I would most certainly get banned. So I'll suffice it to say that your moral compass obviously has only one direction, which is, "ME! ME! ME!" It's apparent that you have absolutely no respect for your wife or your marriage. I feel so sad for your wife.


Mr. Davey must have put you through a lot. Take your anger out on your husband/boyfriend/girlfriend and stop projecting on to me. Good day ma'am.


----------



## bobbieb65

troll troll troll your boat...he's a master-baiter


----------



## Sanity

Anuvia said:


> A few years ago I went to a bachelor party. They had several strippers there and I got lap dances, squeezed some T&A, and sucked on one of the strippers breast. Did I cheat on my wife during that instance?


If your wife gave a male a male stripper oral would it be cheating? Of course it's cheating. So is sucking on stripper breasts. Btw you realize how much other men's saliva you just shared by doing that? Might as well have made out with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three

Sanity said:


> If your wife gave a male a male stripper oral would it be cheating?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OP has been asked this question in various ways through out this thread and still hasn't answered it.


----------



## Prodigal

soccermom2three said:


> OP has been asked this question in various ways through out this thread and still hasn't answered it.


Of course not. The poster merely posted to start an argument. This guy isn't interested in answering questions; he merely posted here to stir the pot. 

He may return, but I doubt it. Okay, I have spaghetti sauce on the stove that needs a stir ... see ya!


----------



## Kaci

Curious, would you do this with your secretary, or the girl next door? Why feel you deserve the 'get out of jail' card because this was a stripper?:scratchhead:


----------



## Anuvia

Kaci said:


> *Curious, would you do this with your secretary, or the girl next door?* Why feel you deserve the 'get out of jail' card because this was a stripper?:scratchhead:


This is a great question. No I wouldn't have done what I did under any other context.


----------



## Prodigal

Kaci said:


> Why feel you deserve the 'get out of jail' card because this was a stripper?:scratchhead:


Good question, Kaci. I notice the OP didn't answer it.

I guess it depends on the breast one chooses to suck ... sure, okay ...


----------



## Kaci

He did reply. I also think that some people grow more in love and more mature as time passes. It is very possible that he now sees this as wrong. At this point, I would move on, forget about it and be a wonderful husband.


----------



## ASummersDay

bobbieb65 said:


> troll troll troll your boat...he's a master-baiter


Agreed! I feel so stupid for taking the bait!

That said, "Mr. Davey" has never and would never disrespect me the way Anuvia has disrespected his wife and marriage. Threads like this make me so grateful for my awesome husband.


----------



## Jellybeans

Anuvia said:


> A few years ago I went to a bachelor party. They had several strippers there and I got lap dances, squeezed some T&A, and sucked on one of the strippers breast. Did I cheat on my wife during that instance?


Ask yourself if it would be cheating if your wife went to a bachelorette party, got a lap dance by the stripper, squeezed some bums and sucked on one of the strippers.


----------



## Senior Citizen

Cheating? Yes. Keep your hands and your mouth on your wife. I can't even believe you would ask if it's cheating! How dense are you?


----------



## ScubaSteve61

I'm a guy.

Yes, its absolutely cheating.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Anuvia said:


> A few years ago I went to a bachelor party. They had several strippers there and I got lap dances, squeezed some T&A, and sucked on one of the strippers breast. Did I cheat on my wife during that instance?


You are the reason so many other men have to fight through misperceptions that society has of "men".

You are a boy in a mans body. You had a "toy" waved in front of you and you couldn't control your urges. Sorry, but touching = cheating.

I'd wonder how you'd feel if your wife went to a hen party and was putting the lotion on the sausage....There's NO difference. Would that be okay? It's not cheating in your world.

I wish the OP would come back and answer that specific question.


----------



## chillymorn

You haven't answered the question. If your wife went to a party with male strippers and say she just held his package and kissed him would you say she cheated.

maybe she even sucked his nipple some as she held his pkg. would YOU consider it cheating?


I think it falls into a gray area espically if you and you wife never discussed boundries.

just think she could be comparing his pkg to yours everytime you were intimate. but she only held it all hard at full mast!


----------



## A Bit Much

chillymorn said:


> You haven't answered the question. If your wife went to a party with male strippers and say she just held his package and kissed him would you say she cheated.
> 
> maybe she even sucked his nipple some as she held his pkg. would YOU consider it cheating?
> 
> 
> I think it falls into a gray area espically if you and you wife never discussed boundries.
> 
> just think she could be comparing his pkg to yours everytime you were intimate. but she only held it all hard at full mast!


OMG.

The thought of touching/kissing another man sexually makes me cringe. I'm married. I only want to be doing that to my husband. I don't know how people can casually do stuff like that and then not have any conscience about it whatsoever. It's not like thumping fruit in a grocery store... it's an intimate act with another person.


----------



## Created2Write

Yes, it's cheating. Any sexual contact outside of the marriage is cheating. The OP knows this well enough, which is why he won't answer the questions. He says he feels no guilt, but if that were true, he'd have answered the questions when asked.


----------



## justonelife

Kaci said:


> Curious, would you do this with your secretary, or the girl next door? Why feel you deserve the 'get out of jail' card because this was a stripper?:scratchhead:


This is exactly the problem I have with strip clubs and these types of "free for all" bachelor parties. I don't know why (some) guys think that it's just "good fun" and can do pretty much anything they want with a stripper but acknowledge that it would be cheating if they did the same thing with a coworker or friend. 

I don't care who the other woman is. If my hubby was touching a naked woman, I'd consider it cheating.


----------



## Entropy3000

Anuvia said:


> This was something that had happened about six years ago.
> If I had told my wife she would've thought I was an idiot for telling her. I didn't tell her because my behavior was inappropriate, and there is also an unwritten code among men not to discuss the bachelor party once it's over.
> 
> And no, I don't feel as if I cheated on her.
> 
> I was just curious to get other people's definition of cheating


However you feel, yes IMO you cheated. 

This is just another bait and switch. Asing a question like this and then coming back and saying you did not cheat. LOL. 

You were unfaithful.

Inapparopropiate Behavior --> Unfaithfulness --> Cheating.

Some define cheating as PIV sex. They think playing just the tip is ok.

But this is way beyond inappropriate. I see this as unfaithful. It is ok as long as your wife and you agree with these boundaries.

Some people think PIV sex is not cheating. This is an open marriage. 

Some folks define look but do not touch as a boundary. Others say as long as there is no emotional connection. Whatever.

Why do you even ask this question? GMAFB.

Yeah, I think you cheated unless your wife is ok with this.


----------



## treyvion

The key to cheating is very simple. No lying or self-delusions or double standards...

Ok, so if the action you performed is OK if your spouse was standing right there looking, then you are not cheating.

If for any reason at all if the spouse is standing right there, and you KNOW that you wouldn't do it if they were there, or it would cause a breakup.... Then thats cheating.

Obviously like there are various degrees of morality, there are various degrees of lying.


----------



## treyvion

Dad&Hubby said:


> You are the reason so many other men have to fight through misperceptions that society has of "men".
> 
> You are a boy in a mans body. You had a "toy" waved in front of you and you couldn't control your urges. Sorry, but touching = cheating.
> 
> I'd wonder how you'd feel if your wife went to a hen party and was putting the lotion on the sausage....There's NO difference. Would that be okay? It's not cheating in your world.


So wife puts lotion on the sausage... And her friend does it too to follow suite... So wifey in attempt to outdo her friend due to all the fun they are having, takes him full on orally and working fevorentally to release his seed... Is that cheating? Or it's not and it's in secret with her friends?



Dad&Hubby said:


> I wish the OP would come back and answer that specific question.


Kindest and gentlest regards.


----------



## Wiserforit

Convection said:


> Would you have been comfortable doing that with said stripper in front of your wife? If not, then there you have it.
> 
> If the above is too obtuse, then my answer is "Yes, it's cheating."


My wife wants me to do it, but I feel uncomfortable about it. Because it isn't a turn-on for me and I think it's a stupid waste of money.

I think she is giving them $40 which is more than they normally charge. It's her money but that is 40 games of pool. Like half a decade pool budget. Porn is free and they have some top flight women thrilled just to have you watching. So this is disrespectful of money in my opinion. How about some King Crab legs instead or a couple big packages of steak.

We're going toninght and I'll shoot pool but I don't want her to spend money on strippers. 

And it wouldn't be cheating if I did it, no.


----------



## MyOne&Only

This has been said before.... Would you do it in front of your wife?

If not, then obviously it is not ok.

But again I guess it depends on the boundaries that you have with your wife. Some don't care as long as you aren't intimate.


----------



## EleGirl

The only thing that matters really is if your wife would consider it cheating. I presume she would since you have never told her.


----------



## 86857

EleGirl said:


> The only thing that matters really is if your wife would consider it cheating. I presume she would since you have never told her.


EleGirl, I never tire of your masterful yet succinct observations.


----------



## arbitrator

Prodigal said:


> Wow. I don't care what you call it - cheating or something else - but you were sucking another woman's breast?
> 
> Let me guess. You weren't sexually aroused when you had your mouth and tongue on a woman's breast. Yeah, right.
> 
> Your behavior was inappropriate. I'd be interested to learn your wife's response to this behavior.
> 
> Again, just wow ...


*Well, you could always join President "Slick Willie" and stand your ground and just tell your wife, "I did not have sex with that woman!"

It's all really contingent upon what a "reasonable man or woman" would think that it is. That being said, you cheated and you need to come clean to your wife immediately.

Better that she find out about it now, rather than discovering it years later from some arcane source coming out of left field in the middle of the night!*


----------



## captainstormy

Anuvia said:


> A few years ago I went to a bachelor party. They had several strippers there


So far no cheating.




Anuvia said:


> and I got lap dances


Probably not cheating unless your wife is a puritan.



Anuvia said:


> squeezed some T&A


Grey area, might not be cheating (though an argument could be made it is no doubt) but it's defiantly inappropriate.



Anuvia said:


> and sucked on one of the strippers breast


Defiantly cheating. I don't think any reasonable person would really think that putting your mouth on another woman's breast isn't cheating on your wife.

It all depends on you and your wife but unless you all have discussed less traditional boundaries before hand, I'm willing to bet your wife would see it as cheating.


----------



## 86857

Anuvia said:


> A few years ago I went to a bachelor party. They had several strippers there and I got lap dances, squeezed some T&A, and sucked on one of the strippers breast. Did I cheat on my wife during that instance?


A few years ago Annuvia's wife went to a bachelorette party. They had several male strippers there. She, including others, ended up giving the strippers lap dances, squeezing their A's etc and one in particular she licked all over. Did she cheat on him during that instance?

Hey don't shoot me. I'm grandma, I was just watching.


----------



## Susie42

Anuvia said:


> A few years ago I went to a bachelor party. They had several strippers there and I got lap dances, squeezed some T&A, and sucked on one of the strippers breast. Did I cheat on my wife during that instance?


Yes, YOU CHEATED on your wife!


----------



## 86857

Susie42 said:


> Yes, YOU CHEATED on your wife!


Hey Susie, do you think OP has told his wife yet? 
Isn't it up to his wife to answer his question on whether he cheated or not. 
Why is he asking us?


----------



## reef3314

I don't think it is. Then again, my wife thinks watching porn is cheating :/


----------



## triggerhappy

Anuvia said:


> A few years ago I went to a bachelor party. They had several strippers there and I got lap dances, squeezed some T&A, and sucked on one of the strippers breast. Did I cheat on my wife during that instance?


If your wife allowed another man to do all that to her, would you consider that cheating?


----------



## Weathered

triggerhappy said:


> If your wife allowed another man to do all that to her, would you consider that cheating?


His idea of faithfulness and her idea of faithfulness may be markedly different. There is no doubt here. This is cheating. The simple fact of the matter is that the OP had lusted in his heart and committed adultery in his mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion

triggerhappy said:


> If your wife allowed another man to do all that to her, would you consider that cheating?


What if wifey just grabbed some glutes and sucked some c0ck? Just for the show you know, it was all in fun.


----------



## reesespieces

People really do define cheating differently. Some people consider porn use cheating. Some people consider cybersex cheating. Heck in this day of sexting and whatnot, people consider sending risque photos cheating. 

If the above are considered cheating, why in the world is SUCKING ON ANOTHER WOMAN'S NIPPLE NOT CHEATING!?


----------



## Theseus

reesespieces said:


> why in the world is SUCKING ON ANOTHER WOMAN'S NIPPLE NOT CHEATING!?



Well, there is the "babies do it" defense...


----------



## jayde

WOW . . . way too many responses for a pretty straightforward (stupid) question. If W licked and sucked the male stripper, would it be cheating? Could this thread stop? I've had threads stopped by Admin for more interesting topics.


----------

